# The Way International



## sam (Dec 3, 2004)

I haven't seen much on The Way International and was wondering if folks here have had any runin with them or interesting resources? 

I have a buddy in it who predictably is close-minded as anything regarding truth. I ended up sending him some of James White's resources for Jehovas Witnesses regarding the deity of Christ in 2 Peter 1:1 but as with previous attempts have just been ignored when an impasse has been reached. (Obviously, I pulled the JW references out.  )

Kinda curious what the groups experiences and resources have been. How uniform is this group in attitude? Are all instances the same or do they vary locally? Looking forward to the replies!

Sam


[Edited on 4-12-2004 by sam]

[Edited on 4-12-2004 by sam]


----------



## pastorway (Dec 3, 2004)

I did a research project on them in Bible college for a Theology of Cults class....of course I picked them because people who know about them always think I am associated with them when they hear my name and know I am a pastor.....

Pastor Phillip WAY

AnyWay, I will see if I can find the paper I wrote and get my bibliography posted. It will be sometime later this weekend.

Phillip


PS - of course our family can trace the family tree back to Jesus immediate family you know. It is especially clear this time of year.....you have heard the Christmas carol _A Way in the Manger_.......


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh yeah I've had a run in with these antinomians -it was pretty freaked out.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2004)

They are not just antinomians, they are a full blown cult.

They are based out of Ohio (or were) and they are constantly the subject of legal action.

Want to hear irony? I actually did some legal work for them as a research assistant for a firm in Cleveland more than a decade ago.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 3, 2004)

Were you a believer at the time?


----------



## ANT (Dec 3, 2004)

I had 2 pretty close friends get involved with them around 8 to 10 years ago. I researched and tried to witness to them the truth. But they were bent on trying to convince me of their teachings. I even took one out to dinner and we discussed the Trinity for over an hour .... no progress there either.

I moved away from them about 7 years ago, I would have to start my research again before I could explain about "The Way". I have not even thought about that group (cult) for many years. I have asked other friends who knew them if they are still in touch with them, ... They said they were still involved in it.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 3, 2004)

Ant,

Your situation sounds similar to mine...

I had a relative who was involved w/them. He and I went round and round about issues regarding "liberty in Christ" which (they) twisted into pretty much moral anarchy from what I could gather at the time.


----------



## ANT (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, It's crazy. And the way they try to apply the Greek .... The lay people act as if they are Greek scholars. My friends were constantly trying to tell me about their Greek interpretations of words in the Scriptures. They were so incredibly off base.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Were you a believer at the time?



Yes, newly so. But the work was some very simple research for a partner, nothing exciting. But I thought it was interesting that our paths crossed.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh yeah...the Greek thing! Now that you mention it, that kind of thing was happening to me too! Almost just like the JW's in that respect. 

What's up with that? I guess it's a good way to make people feel like they've entered into some kind of secret knowledge or something (???).


----------

